
Ask HN: Is your online presence costing you the job? - ftrflyr
Employers can quickly search for applicants online, and if they don&#x27;t fit within their hiring &quot;diversity inclusion&quot; protocols, they receive a rejection notice.<p>Are online profiles just an easy way for employers to quickly discriminate against those who do not fit their current hiring practices? Does anyone else think this problem?
======
exolymph
> if they don't fit within their hiring "diversity inclusion" protocols, they
> receive a rejection notice.

Citation needed.

------
yuhong
This is why I dislike anti-discrimination laws. I suggest a compromise to only
include certain kinds of jobs like manual labor under employment anti-
discrimination laws, where workers are actually commodities that are
measureable and interchangeable.

